# Printer for Posters



## HurtinMinorKey (May 28, 2014)

Finding a place that will allow me to print 36X24 and give me control over the final look is turning out to be a huge problem. Does anyone have any suggestions about a good solution? I'm looking to spend no more than $5K.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2014)

If you are going to use the printer regularly, honestly, print with it at least twice a week, I can't recommend the Epson Professional Imaging printers highly enough. If used regularly they just print, every time, perfectly. Running costs are modest too when you look at per square inch print costs.

For 24" I'd recommend the 7900, it has the 11 ink set, and auto black change over. It is the bigger cousin of my work horse 4900 that is the best "small" printer I have ever owned.

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Pro/Home.do

The only other game in town as far as I am concerned is the Canon imagePROGRAF iPF 6400 or iPF 6450. They do work better if you don't print religiously as the head technology is completely different and doesn't clog when left unused as badly as the Epson printers. 

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/office/products/hardware/large_format_printers/graphic_arts_printers

Neither come close to $5,000.


----------



## SoullessPolack (May 28, 2014)

Bayphoto.com has options where you are in control of the print at the end, and there's no corrections from their staff. Great prices too, bro. I use them over the local guys here in town because of similar quality but way better prices.


----------



## surapon (May 28, 2014)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Finding a place that will allow me to print 36X24 and give me control over the final look is turning out to be a huge problem. Does anyone have any suggestions about a good solution? I'm looking to spend no more than $5K.




Dear Friend, 
Here are Canon IPF 750 36 " = 2400 X 1200 DPI = $ 2700 US Dollars
http://www.colorhq.com/iPF750-by-Canon-36-CAD-Printer-2983b007AA-p/2983b013aa.htm

Or Better one 12 ink system = Canon IPF 6400 = $ 2600 US Dollars= Cheap But for replace ink = $ 90 Each X 12 = $ 1,000 US Dollars Ink replacement.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/895855-REG/Canon_5339b002aa_imagePROGRAF_iPF6400_24_0_Printer.html

For me, I use HP Designjet 800 = 42 Inch 1200 X 1200 DPI = in past 10 years for all of my jobs.

Let me ask you = How many Poster that you will print per month ?. If You print less than 30 Poster size/ month, You can send to the Office max, Office Depot, or Costco will be better and cheaper---Yes, To replace the Ink cartridge $ 85 X 4 = 340 US Dollars in each time.

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (May 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for all of the quick responses!

I expect to make a dozen or so prints a month. Office depo, Cotsco, doesn't make prints from what I've seen in the past. But maybe things have changed recently. 

The local place where i lived in NC had a IPF750, i think, and that seemed to work very well for large prints. I've never tried Bayphoto, but it might be worth a shot. 

Does anyone know how the iPF 6400 compare to the IPF750? (besides 36" v. 24"). Is it just an older version?


----------



## surapon (May 28, 2014)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Thanks so much for all of the quick responses!
> 
> I expect to make a dozen or so prints a month. Office depo, Cotsco, doesn't make prints from what I've seen in the past. But maybe things have changed recently.
> 
> ...



Dear Friend Hurtin
12 ink system = Canon IPF 6400= Great One, But High cost price of 12 Ink almost half of the cost of the printer.

Canon IPF 6400 = $ 2600 US Dollars= Cheap But for replace ink = $ 90 Each X 12 = $ 1,000 US Dollars Ink replacement.

One thing At Office Depot, You can buy the roll of 24 Inch Photographic Paper, And Let them print with your Paper = The Best Poster most from the best Paper that we use, The Great Printer = 2400 X 1200 DPI any way.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/464037-REG/Epson_S042081_Premium_Luster_Photo_Paper.html

Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2014)

The iPF 750 is not a photo printer, it is a graphics and drawing printer.

For photographs you need the photo orientated printers and that is the inksets, plotters and drafting printers are not in the same league as photo printers for photographic output.


----------



## mackguyver (May 28, 2014)

I also recommend BayPhoto - they have excellent service and cheap and very protective shipping, too. The other lab I use is Aspen Creek Photo, and between the two I've never had to redo a print. The key is using a good color-managed workflow, however, starting with a good calibrated monitor. If you don't have a good monitor and don't calibrate it, you'll never be happy with your prints.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (May 28, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I also recommend BayPhoto - they have excellent service and cheap and very protective shipping, too. The other lab I use is Aspen Creek Photo, and between the two I've never had to redo a print. The key is using a good color-managed workflow, however, starting with a good calibrated monitor. If you don't have a good monitor and don't calibrate it, you'll never be happy with your prints.



Thanks! Do you have a preferred way to calibrate your monitor?


----------



## Halfrack (May 28, 2014)

Check out who is local to you that has a color profile on this list: http://www.drycreekphoto.com/icc/ - almost every Costco has an Epson setup for banners, and my prints look ok, but you are limited to their paper.

Next, check out the X-Rite ColorMunki: http://xritephoto.com/ph_product_overview.aspx?id=1115
or rent one (LensRentals http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/calibration/colormunki ) - calibrate your screen and printer together.

Full control comes at a cost, and I'd suggest looking for a used printer (seen them for under $1k locally on Craigslist).

In the end, decide what you want to spend your time doing, shooting, editing or printing. To get the perfect print, you may spend more time and money trying to get it perfect rather than just outsourcing.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2014)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I also recommend BayPhoto - they have excellent service and cheap and very protective shipping, too. The other lab I use is Aspen Creek Photo, and between the two I've never had to redo a print. The key is using a good color-managed workflow, however, starting with a good calibrated monitor. If you don't have a good monitor and don't calibrate it, you'll never be happy with your prints.
> ...



I use the X-Rite Color Munki Display http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12182-USA/Canon_2519A003_85mm_f_1_8_USM_Autofocus.html, it is great for setups where you only have one monitor, it can calibrate any number of screens, but if you are running multiple monitors off one computer the X-Rite i1 Display http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=798930&gclid=COW11pzbz74CFUMF7Aoddh0ACg&is=REG&Q=&A=details gives more control in the software, the puck is the same tool though.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> Next, check out the X-Rite ColorMunki: http://xritephoto.com/ph_product_overview.aspx?id=1115



That is the full on version of the ColorMunki, not the more simple Display version, it can make printer profiles as well as screens and projectors, much more expensive and diminishing returns too, only consider that if you get your own printer and want to make your own printer profiles.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2014)

I purchased a old 24 inch Epson 7600 locally for $100 a few months back. Surprisingly enough, it works on Windows 7 64 bit using the Visa 64 bit drivers.

I only had to clean it up a bit, and buy a couple of ink cartridges, and it runs great with almost no investment. Its fine for casual posters, and, if I had time, it would do a fair job on serious prints. I also have a Epson 3880, which has better color, particularly the blacks.

Its a monster though, size wise, It takes up more space than I want to give up. It does not seem to get clogged heads easily either, which seems unusual for Epson Printers.


----------



## eml58 (May 29, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If you are going to use the printer regularly, honestly, print with it at least twice a week, I can't recommend the Epson Professional Imaging printers highly enough. If used regularly they just print, every time, perfectly. Running costs are modest too when you look at per square inch print costs.
> 
> For 24" I'd recommend the 7900, it has the 11 ink set, and auto black change over. It is the bigger cousin of my work horse 4900 that is the best "small" printer I have ever owned.



Totally agree, I used to use Canon printers, swapped sometime ago to the Epson 4900, mainly due to the Auto Black Change Over function, totally Love using this Printer, Purchased the Epson 7900HDR about 6 months ago, Love it, wouldn't at this Point go back to Canon Printers.

If your needs are 17" wide, look at the 4900 (2K)
If your needs are 24" wide get the 7900 (4K)

If your Printing for effect & want the best quality output, it will pay medium term to Print yourself.

If your Printing 1/2 dozen Prints a Month, look at some of the recommendations here for 3rd Party Printers.

Printing yourself is 1/2 the fun of Photography.

If your looking for help on setting up your Printer for best output, highly recommend Jeff Schewe "The Digital Print"

http://www.peachpit.com/authors/bio/7c76d434-9bfd-4454-ab55-850e49fb3a50?a=7c76d434-9bfd-4454-ab55-850e49fb3a50

Neither of these Printers are small, even the 4900 takes 2 People to put in place, the 7900 of course is even larger, you need serious space for either.

But your ability to work with different Papers is a Huge Bonus, I use Rolls mostly, Museo Portfolio & Epson Premium Lustre.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 29, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Printing yourself is 1/2 the fun of Photography.



After printing as a teenager in my blacked out bedroom 35 years ago, I couldn't agree more. People spend thousands on lenses yet baulk at a few hundred in paper and ink, yet it is so rewarding. Printing is what keeps my enthusiasm for photography alive.

eml, 

Knowing you like the best, I don't know if you have seen these, https://www.solux.net/cgi-bin/tlistore/colorproofkit.html I got a set last year and it really helped the printing. I got a 3' x 6' sheet of metal painted white that I hung on the wall and I use to proof my prints on, you can get a great brightness balance with the metal and your screen and I use magnets to hold the prints, fantastic setup.

P.S. By coincidence I had the Schewe ePub open, great reference, particularly when you have been away for a few weeks.


----------



## eml58 (May 29, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Printing yourself is 1/2 the fun of Photography.
> ...



Thanks for that Private, I appreciate it, will have an in depth look at this, it's often an issue, where I'm located at present I need to turn the lights off & close the Blinds for the X-Rite i1 profiler to work well on my Cinema Screen, these lights may be the answer for my set up in Australia, thanks for the heads up.

the other Schewe Book that I have and is worth a look is The Digital Negative.

And I agree, it is so much more rewarding as a Photographer to work on your capture skills, develop your Post processing skills, and get to the very best part of all, the big bright Print done on your own gear.


----------



## lux (May 29, 2014)

I'm a long way from printing my own though I have moved from cheap prints at walgreens to using my local camera store with very nice improvements. I have a monitor that was supposedly calibrated in the factory (came with documentation I didn't really understand) I usually ask for no changes to be done on the print. 

Would it be even better if I used color profiles and costco...?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 29, 2014)

lux said:


> I'm a long way from printing my own though I have moved from cheap prints at walgreens to using my local camera store with very nice improvements. I have a monitor that was supposedly calibrated in the factory (came with documentation I didn't really understand) I usually ask for no changes to be done on the print.
> 
> Would it be even better if I used color profiles and costco...?



Yes it would. But a factory screen profile is next to useless, even an inbuilt calibration software would be better.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jul 27, 2014)

Seems each of the big 3 photo printer makers have similar 17", 24", 36-42", and 60-64" models, all similarly
priced. Once you get to 24" however, it becomes much more a problem of software than hardware. Check for
postscript compatibility, what, if any RIP is included or will you have to buy Postershop or something similar to
fully utilize the printer. Software can cost more than the hardware, so be careful. You can buy a lot of prints
for the 5 grand, so unless you plan to sell your work to help finance the next ones, investing the time, learning curve, and space for a large format printer may not be the best decision.


----------



## MacroBug (Jul 27, 2014)

I have also had very good experience with Aspen Creek Photo.


----------

